# Guardians: Russland bringt spektakulären Avengers-Klon - Trailer veröffentlicht



## Darkmoon76 (24. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians: Russland bringt spektakulären Avengers-Klon - Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Guardians: Russland bringt spektakulären Avengers-Klon - Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## Tariguz (24. Januar 2017)

Russland hat verdammt viele gute Filme. Aber das sieh jetzt auch Blockbuster Filme für Kinder machen ist neu. Aber es gibt noch so viele andere Filme aus Russland, für Erwachsene mit guter Geschichte usw.


----------



## nevermind85 (24. Januar 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Russland hat verdammt viele gute Filme. Aber das sieh jetzt auch Blockbuster Filme für Kinder machen ist neu. Aber es gibt noch so viele andere Filme aus Russland, für Erwachsene mit guter Geschichte usw.



Also wie ein "Kinderfilm" sah das in dem Trailer jetzt nun nicht unbedingt aus. Möglicherweise ne Definitionsfrage, aber Kinderfilme sind für mich sowas wie König der Löwen zB...


----------



## Tariguz (24. Januar 2017)

Ich habe immer so das Gefühl dass sich Superheldenfilme an Kindern und Jugentlichen orientieren. FSK 12, niedriger Gewaltgrad, anspruchslose Geschichte, starke Protagonisten, "positiver" Krieg oder Konflikt,  Farbtöne meist grell, sehr gute Effekte... weißt du was ich meine? Wobei mir einfällt dass ich auch ein paar Erwachsene kenne die so etwas gerne schauen gerade wenn es bekannte Marken (Spiderman, Transformers usw.) sind die sie noch aus der Kindheit kennen.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2017)

Ach, Russland hat einige (wenige) sehr schöne fantastische Filme, die sich auch nicht unbedingt an Kinder richten, einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ist Wächter der Nacht (sehr schöne, intelligent erzählte Geschichte, leider scheinbar aber wohl ein wenig zu kompliziert / anspruchsvoll erzählt für den Durchschnittszuschauer. Der zweite Teil, Wächter des Tages, war dann allerdings leider erheblich schlechter. Aber auch Dark World - Das Tal der Hexenkönigin fand ich ausgesprochen gut. 

Dieser Guardians Film wirkt hingegen, auch wenn er sich wohl ziemlich an den Marvel Filmen orientiert, irgendwie dennoch ziemlich interessant.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. Januar 2017)

Wozu braucht Russland Superhelden? Die haben doch Putin


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Januar 2017)

Sieht lustig aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2017)

Was ist eigentlich aus dieser "Nochnoi Dozor"-Reihe geworden? Die blieb doch nach Teil 2 noch unvollendet, oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dieser "Nochnoi Dozor"-Reihe geworden? Die blieb doch nach Teil 2 noch unvollendet, oder?


Ja, die nannte ich ja in meinem Beitrag. Ich fand den 2. Film halt leider überhaupt nicht mehr so gut wie noch den ersten. War wahrscheinlich dann auch gefloppt und sie haben die Reihe begraben.


----------



## schokoeis (25. Januar 2017)

Der Minigun-Bär schlägt ja wohl alles. Da kann der Hulk einpacken!


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2017)

Den Winter Soldier haben sie aber recht dreist geklaut ...


----------

